# CERM



## mustangcobra93 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is the 10th edition (that is the newest right?) of the CERM much different than the 8th? A co-worker is letting me borrow his 8th edition is the reason I ask.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2008)

mustangcobra93 said:


> Is the 10th edition (that is the newest right?) of the CERM much different than the 8th? A co-worker is letting me borrow his 8th edition is the reason I ask.


I believe that the 10th edition is the most recent addition, but it doesn't have sections for the new construction depth, so I anticipate there will be an 11th edition shortly. I actually used the 8th edition of the accompanying practice problems and found that the material in most sections was similar. The exception was the Transportation section. I don't know abut structural I skipped the that section entirely, so I can't speak for it. Much of the transportation information was out of date, but most of the other areas seemed to be the same.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2008)

It would probably be wise to get the most up to date study material however, as this is going to be of the most use to you (and you don't have to worry so much about studying outdated material).


----------

